# Ariens 924125 ST11528LE 11.5hp Electric 28" Snowblower



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

2005 Ariens 924125 ST11528LE 11.5hp Electric 28" a good unit? How heavy is it to turn? Could my wife handle it? I was thinking about a new unit with auto turn, but I am considering this.

I was also considering a Ariens MODEL 932104 8hp. Easier to manuver?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> 2005 Ariens 924125 STALE 11.5hp Electric 28" a good unit? How heavy is it to turn? Could my wife handle it? I was thinking about a new unit with auto turn, but I am considering this.
> 
> I was also considering a Ariens MODEL 932104 8hp. Easier to maneuver?


Don't know about the others, just bought a 24" Platinum with Auto-Turn and used it for the first time yesterday. Like advertised, it's breeze to turn.... on level and flat pavement. When I got to the street the little fella gave me quite a workout. Every time I hit an ice ridge or rut it wanted to turn left or right. Had to fight it to keep it straight. Now this happened with my old one (straight axle) but the power assist function magnified the action. That said, I would still buy this machine again.
The 16" tires makes the machine a little front heavy (ties mount a little further back throwing more weight forward), the Deluxe has 15" tires and has less weight on front (easier for wife to tilt handles back.)
Just talked to dealer and he said that the poly skids will help considerably with the problem of following the ground contour. Said they tend to have less friction (gripping power) than the steel skids.


----------

